# Lady MacBeth of Mtsensk District



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone here seen a live performance of Lady MacBeth? Where and when? did you like it?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

ROH, Richard Jones production about 10+ years ago when the production was new. I loved it. I wouldn't necessarily listen to it on CD, but it's a good piece in performance, despite a little soviet worthiness around the edges.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

drpraetorus said:


> Has anyone here seen a live performance of Lady MacBeth? Where and when? did you like it?


I've seen this one in Amsterdam 2006 , as you can see it's available at DVD.
And I am with the Conte about the rest :tiphat:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw ENO's performance about 20 years ago. It was a hell of a show, not very subtle. I haven't ever listened to a recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Fatale said:


> I saw ENO's performance about 20 years ago. It was a hell of a show, not very subtle. I haven't ever listened to a recording.


I saw that one too. I thought it absolutely fantastic. Josephine Barstow and Philip Langridge in the leads, I seem to remember, in a superb production by David Pountney.

I have the Rostropovich recording, which is superb, with Vishnevskaya and Gedda in the lead roles.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw the revival of the 1994 Graham Vick production at the Metropolitan Opera (late 2014?) with Eva-Marie Westbroek and Brandon Jovanovich. Nothing subtle about this version either - baudy and boisterous, a perfect match for Shostakovich's music. It was so enthralling, we went back to see it again.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a scene from that production: cartoonish and surreal and laced with Soviet imagery. Great stuff.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Toronto in around 2007 or so... and I found it creepy, prurient, dissonant... or in one word, amazing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

waldvogel said:


> Toronto in around 2007 or so... and I found it creepy, prurient, dissonant... or in one word, amazing!
> 
> View attachment 81208


Exactly my thought when I saw the Amsterdam production.
I mostly admired Eva- Marie Westbroek for going that far :tiphat:


----------

